# Rabbit names



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Heya guys, I don't have any rabbits yet but I have been researching a lot so hopefully I'll know what I'm doing 

I've been thinking of names and I've finally decided on Parsley and Sage. What do you guys think?

I'd love to know the name of your rabbits


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Parsley and Sage sounds good.

At the moment I have Chatlie, Rosie and Daisy. Before those three I had a Sophie.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Parsley and Sage sounds good.
> 
> At the moment I have Chatlie, Rosie and Daisy. Before those three I had a Sophie.


Aww those are lovely names 

I had a few names in mind, Daisy and Honeysuckle was one of them but I thought Parsley and Sage had more of a ring to it


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwww mine are called Flake and Daisy...I got them from a rescue centre and they already had these names but they suit them alot. I lovingly call Daisy.... Daisy mooooo!

I think you need to maybe see the rabbits you are getting first then name them coz sometimes you look at someone or a pet and think oh you look like such a ....' Arthor' lol


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

umber said:


> awwww mine are called Flake and Daisy...I got them from a rescue centre and they already had these names but they suit them alot. I lovingly call Daisy.... Daisy mooooo!
> 
> I think you need to maybe see the rabbits you are getting first then name them coz sometimes you look at someone or a pet and think oh you look like such a ....' Arthor' lol


I've already seen them, no pics sorry! They're black all over 

You're right, their personalities might not suit the names of Parsley and Sage lol


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

Ive always liked the name Sage but OH has never let me use it as everytime I say sage he says 'and onion'. 

My little man is called Norman (Norman McHopalot).....or Normi, or Noo Noo or little ****....he is going through his naughty age! x


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

mines called Calvin Cotton-tail 
you need to see the rabbits before you name them imo...they always look like there names 
i mean...look at norman....he actaully looks like a norman


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mimi g said:


> Ive always liked the name Sage but OH has never let me use it as everytime I say sage he says 'and onion'.
> 
> My little man is called Norman (Norman McHopalot).....or Normi, or Noo Noo or little ****....he is going through his naughty age! x


Oh god I didn't think of that, I'm rapidly changing my mind now lol!

Oh dear, I didn't realise rabbits went through naughty stages 



foxxy cleopatra said:


> mines called Calvin Cotton-tail
> you need to see the rabbits before you name them imo...they always look like there names
> i mean...look at norman....he actaully looks like a norman


Aw Calivin Cotton-tail is a sweet name


----------



## holliehammylover (Jun 8, 2009)

aww i love the name sage 
what about straw berry and cream ??


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

holliehammylover said:


> aww i love the name sage
> what about straw berry and cream ??


Aww that's a cute combination


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Oh god I didn't think of that, I'm rapidly changing my mind now lol!
> 
> Oh dear, I didn't realise rabbits went through naughty stages


Not all of them do but usually as they reach 12 weeks they get abit hormonal and mischeivous! Its quite amusing really as long as they arent causing damage...Norman is very hyper at the min I cant sit stil for him bounding past or getting upto something! x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mimi g said:


> Not all of them do but usually as they reach 12 weeks they get abit hormonal and mischeivous! Its quite amusing really as long as they arent causing damage...Norman is very hyper at the min I cant sit stil for him bounding past or getting upto something! x


Aww is he a house bunny? 

I want to get a buck and a doe, I've heard they are better together than two of each sex, when should I have them neutered?


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Aww is he a house bunny?
> 
> I want to get a buck and a doe, I've heard they are better together than two of each sex, when should I have them neutered?


yeh he has taken over the house! Its like having a dog.....

yeh opposite sexes usually work better but you might be best keeping them seperate until they are neutered or getting one, having it done and then getting another to bond. rabbits can mate from a very young age and even when you have the boy rabbit done he can still be fertile for a month after.....it has led to alot of accidents! 
Or you could go to a rescue center and get a pair that are already bonded and neutered.

Will they be house rabbits?

x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mimi g said:


> yeh he has taken over the house! Its like having a dog.....
> 
> yeh opposite sexes usually work better but you might be best keeping them seperate until they are neutered or getting one, having it done and then getting another to bond. rabbits can mate from a very young age and even when you have the boy rabbit done he can still be fertile for a month after.....it has led to alot of accidents!
> Or you could go to a rescue center and get a pair that are already bonded and neutered.
> ...


How about you have my 7 month gsd and I have your rabbit for a few days 

Oh dear, I don't want them to mate!! Would it be okay to have two of the same sex or shouldn't I risk it? Would one be ok on it's own, the reason for getting two is because I don't want it to be lonely.

I will probably go down the rescue route 

I'd love to have them as indoor! I have the perfect area, we have a downstairs shower room but I have recently found out our landlord is going to rip it out and put in a bath so they will have to be outdoor rabbits


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Love the names you have decided on but i do agree with Foxxy, i think you need to see them first before you name them! 

But if you get them from a rescue they may already be named anyway.

When i got Barney he was already named Buster but i changed it as he was only young! I named him after my favourite dart player and he did look like a Barney to be honest.

Dexie was already named Dexie and too old to change it.

Dave looked like a Dave and we called him this as the OH calls everybody dave!

We called Stan, Stan after i was reading the names of the horses in the grand national and this name stood out to me and believe me it suits him to a T!!  But i call him Nut Nut most of the time cos hes a blooming nutcase!! 

have you decided what you are going to do yet then?


----------



## Andyt4 (Jun 7, 2009)

I opted for Torres :yikes:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Andyt4 said:


> I opted for Torres :yikes:


Liverpool supporter?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Love the names you have decided on but i do agree with Foxxy, i think you need to see them first before you name them!
> 
> But if you get them from a rescue they may already be named anyway.
> 
> ...


Aww those are all very cute names?

What am I going to do? Do you mean where I'll get them or where they will stay lol, sorry, I'm feeling a bit rough today 



Andyt4 said:


> I opted for Torres :yikes:


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you decided whether to get one or two or doe or buuck or where you are going to get them from yet? I cant wait to see what you get! 

I thoight you had to keep them outdoors cos of the alterations to the shower room?


----------



## mimi g (Mar 10, 2009)

I got it - Bam Bam and Pebbles!!!
I should have called Norman Bam Bam because he is like that little flintstones kid but Bams his back feet instead x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

mimi g said:


> I got it - Bam Bam and Pebbles!!!
> I should have called Norman Bam Bam because he is like that little flintstones kid but Bams his back feet instead x


ha ha i like it!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Have you decided whether to get one or two or doe or buuck or where you are going to get them from yet? I cant wait to see what you get!
> 
> I thoight you had to keep them outdoors cos of the alterations to the shower room?


Oh sorry, my brain is dead today 

I'm going to try for a doe and a buck if I can but I don't mind if a doe and doe or a buck buck has already bonded  I still want to get two I don't want the poor thing to be lonely when I'm not around

Yeah they have to be outdoors  The shower room would have been perfect for them, but because our landlord is putting a bath in there is nowhere else to put them. However we have a sort of mini extension that connects to the kitchen window. It looks like a green house but isn't. It's the perfect place to put them. They're outside but they're out of the elements 



mimi g said:


> I got it - Bam Bam and Pebbles!!!
> I should have called Norman Bam Bam because he is like that little flintstones kid but Bams his back feet instead x


Lmao great names!!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I like the names, but maybe name them when you get them, otherwise it might not suit them!

At the moment I have rabbits called Hope, Kodi and Rascal(they called him Mischief at the RSPCA but I kept calling HIM Missy!), Mercedes and Mclaren, Gypsy and Marley. Have had in the past Jessie, Smudge, Tibbles, Storm, Chalky and Blaize.
My male guineas have all got human names now  Ben and Franklin and Sullivan and Sidney! And my little Nala  which isnt so human
Generally I dont like names that dont make sence if you should happen to loose one like I had Zig and Zag and one on its own doesnt sound that good.

*Heidi*


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I like the names, but maybe name them when you get them, otherwise it might not suit them!
> 
> At the moment I have rabbits called Hope, Kodi and Rascal(they called him Mischief at the RSPCA but I kept calling HIM Missy!), Mercedes and Mclaren, Gypsy and Marley. Have had in the past Jessie, Smudge, Tibbles, Storm, Chalky and Blaize.
> My male guineas have all got human names now  Ben and Franklin and Sullivan and Sidney! And my little Nala  which isnt so human
> ...


All those names are gorgeous! Sadly I think I may have to put off having rabbits for a while  I'm 4 days late with my period and even though me and the OH have been trying I really didn't think anything was happening (been trying for around 5/6 months)


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

sequeena said:


> All those names are gorgeous! Sadly I think I may have to put off having rabbits for a while  I'm 4 days late with my period and even though me and the OH have been trying I really didn't think anything was happening (been trying for around 5/6 months)


Oh thats a shame about the rabbits but congratulations if its what you hope it is! lol x

Keep us updated! xx

p.s shame because the buns sounded like they would be going to a good home! x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

sequeena said:


> All those names are gorgeous! Sadly I think I may have to put off having rabbits for a while  I'm 4 days late with my period and even though me and the OH have been trying I really didn't think anything was happening (been trying for around 5/6 months)


keep us posted what happens, so it could be a little baby, instead of a rabbit, lol,


----------



## onespoilthamster (May 4, 2009)

My wee girl and I argued for a full five months befor we finally got our bunny. I wanted to call him Morris and she wanted to call him Presley. Guess what she won! Never underestimated the pester power of a 10 year old!!

What about Ben and Jerry as in the Ice Cream?
Or Calvin and Hobbs as in the comic strip?

The pic is of Presley. Have to admit Presley does suit him!

Gosh just read to the bottom of the postings! Hope you get the news you are hopeing for! xx


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> Oh thats a shame about the rabbits but congratulations if its what you hope it is! lol x
> 
> Keep us updated! xx
> 
> p.s shame because the buns sounded like they would be going to a good home! x


I would love to still have them, but the OH works nights and sleeps in the day so I would be the one to do all the work, and if I am pregnant I don't think it would be too healthy for me to clean them out 

I still want rabbits though, even if I don't have any right now 



colliemerles said:


> keep us posted what happens, so it could be a little baby, instead of a rabbit, lol,


God can you imagine 



onespoilthamster said:


> My wee girl and I argued for a full five months befor we finally got our bunny. I wanted to call him Morris and she wanted to call him Presley. Guess what she won! Never underestimated the pester power of a 10 year old!!
> 
> What about Ben and Jerry as in the Ice Cream?
> Or Calvin and Hobbs as in the comic strip?
> ...


Haha I love that pic!! 

The name suggestions are awesome, especially like Bn and Jerry!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

my kids named mine,
MAX and PRINCESS THUMPER,lol
and i took two rabbits on that somebody couldnt keep, they are mother and daughter callled SOOTY and MACY,,


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> my kids named mine,
> MAX and PRINCESS THUMPER,lol
> and i took two rabbits on that somebody couldnt keep, they are mother and daughter callled SOOTY and MACY,,


Princess Thumper PMSL! :laugh:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

My 4 are called 'magic', 'oscar', 'honey' and 'smokey-joe'. 
I lost 3 last year to old age and they were called 'minstrel', 'macey-grey' and 'smarties'!! 

I think your names are lovely, but i do agree you have to be owned by your bunny for a few days before a name really fits!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> My 4 are called 'magic', 'oscar', 'honey' and 'smokey-joe'.
> I lost 3 last year to old age and they were called 'minstrel', 'macey-grey' and 'smarties'!!
> 
> I think your names are lovely, but i do agree you have to be owned by your bunny for a few days before a name really fits!


Lovely names, sorry about the 3 you lost 

Beautiful pup btw  Has his ears straightened yet?


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Thank you! 

Yes Logan's ears are getting there now thank you, lots of time to improve though as he is only 15 weeks old.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

My husband always talks about a place he used to hang out in when he was ins school in cheltnham called Smokey Joes so your bun reminded me of that place which I have never been to or seen!


----------

